
What is ACCA course? Is that worth pursuing? - rammy1234
I am asking on behalf of my friend and he is debating whether to join ACCA course. want to know if this accounting course is widely recognized ?
======
RobertWheeler
I also looked at going into accounting, but I looked at the AAT (Association
of Accounting Technicians) qualification to get my feet wet as I haven't been
at college for years.

ACCA (Association of Chartered Certified Accountants) is a highly recognized
accounting qualification, but your friend will also need to gain experience
working in an accounting office like a Chartered Accounts as without any
accounting/finance work experience your friend may struggle to land a job in
accounting as it is a hotly contested job market at the moment.

~~~
rammy1234
Agreed and thanks for this comment. Is there any online classes or references
or blog that he can follow ? Looks like this is very minimal online presence
from guidance perspective.

------
rammy1234
Is there any blog to follow ?

